# Introducing new software



## campos20 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi all

I developed a software, which I call Cubik World, to generate scrambles and keep track of statistics. Since I love statistics and I like to see graphics and other stuffs, I decided to create this program. It's basically for personal purposes, but I decided to share.

Download from here (latest is CW1.5):
https://github.com/campos20/Rubik-World/tree/master/releases

Features:
* Scrambles generated by TNoodle (oficial scrambler program)
* All WCA events supported
* Customization of view
* Each solve is recorded using Time, Scramble, Date, Type (like branch of the cube), Tags (using tags and Type you can keep track of individual stuffs) and Observation (I use to put how my PBs are executed or what I got wrong in blindsolving)
* You can add solves from other sources (just Time and Source is really required)
* Metronome for training (if you feel like)
* You can hide time until you are done (so you don't lose attention with running time)
* Inspection mode
* Using Stops, you can keep track of each part. If you select 2 stops, you have to press Space twice to stop the Timer. Can view partial times. It's like an enhanced Bld mode (up to 10 stops).
* Sound for new record (you can disable it if you wish)
* You can customize date format
* You can add custom puzzles using the scrambles from WCA events or no Scrambles.

[edit: Interface and Statistics has changed. See my reply below].
Interface
Statistics

Source code in Github (same link above)


----------



## biscuit (Dec 17, 2016)

Sounds good! I'll have to check it out when I got home.


----------



## vm70 (Dec 18, 2016)

Looks good, keep it up! I can't wait for a downloadable "competitor" to Prisma Puzzle Timer.
Is it "Cubik World" or "Rubik World"? You call it Cubik World on Speedsolving Forums, but switch to GitHub and it's Rubik World.


----------



## campos20 (Dec 19, 2016)

vm70 said:


> Looks good, keep it up! I can't wait for a downloadable "competitor" to Prisma Puzzle Timer.
> Is it "Cubik World" or "Rubik World"? You call it Cubik World on Speedsolving Forums, but switch to GitHub and it's Rubik World.


I like Prisma. I used it for a while.

It was "Rubik World". I was told that I could have problems using "Rubik" (since it can be Trademark in this matter). I decided to change to Cubik World. I thought it was a fun pun. Like Cube+Rubik+Cubic. I just did not change the repository in the Git.


----------



## campos20 (Jul 31, 2017)

The software's interface changed a bit. Cleaner visual

Latest downloadable version here https://github.com/campos20/Cubik-World/blob/master/releases/CW1.5.zip



Spoiler



*Cubik-World*
Cubik World is a software designed for speedcubers. It keeps track of status and have a lot of graphical data showing.

*Instructions*

Space/Enter - start/stop
Del - delete last solve;
S - new scramble;
D - DNF last solve (special request from BLDers);
P - +2 last solve;
M - metronome
Click a time to delete it, set penalty and other.
*Averages*
You can customize your averages to fit you the best in Options/Average. You can add average of 20, 50 or any number you like. After 12, only DNF times are discarded. You can also trim more times.

*Tags*
Tags were designed to high level performance tracing. You can create and select a tag in each solve. Let's say you create the following tags: White, Yellow, Blue, etc. In Window/Report, you can see statistics for each tag individually. In this way, you can see what color you need more training, if color neutrality is what you wish. You could select tags Morning, Afternoon and check the statistics to see when you are better. You can let your imagination guide you. If you turn on the Option/Ask tag... every time you finish a solve, a window you ask you for a tag. You must create them first. You can also go to Options/Select current tag to set a tag for the next solves (for example if you will do yellow cross you could select the tag Yellow and that you be set to all following solves).

*Metronome*
You can turn the metronome on for slow turning training. Just select the beats per second in Options/Metronome and click Play (or hit M). Alongside with the shortcut S for new scramble, this can bee a one software training, without the need for using multiple stuffs.

*Number of Stops*
You can select up to 10 stops for a solve. If you select 2 stops for BLD solves for example, you can hit Enter/Space once to register the time of memorization and the second time to stop the timer and finish the solve. You can see the times you stopped right beside the total time. If you select 4 stops, you have to press Enter/Space 4 times to end a solve (let's say Cross, F2L, OLL, PLL).

*Other customizations*
You can customize date format, Show/Hide time, Inspection Time and Sounds. You can find this in Options. The sounds refers to Personal Best or inspection.

*Window*
You can hide/show solves table and info. The report gives you a lot of statistics about your cubing life (PB History, Top 10 solves, Sub X Solves). I wanter a software that could do something like this: https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/4xdrt5/1_year_and_a_bit_and_13000_solves_later/

*Puzzle*
You can customize puzzles. Let's say you want to train just cross. You can create a new puzzle named Cross and select 3x3x3 scramble. In this new puzzle, you can track your cross stats. Types are intended for cube branch. You can


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 31, 2017)

daz a nice interface... I like!


----------

